# mac write pro



## matt1704 (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon problème est simple, je dois ouvrir des fichier macwrite pro, j'ai essayé avec pas mal de logiciels, mais je pense qu'il me faut macwrite pro. Vous auriez une idée pour le trouver.
Pour information j'ai un mac avec classic.
Merci d'avance,
Bonne journée, 
Matthias


----------



## Invité (16 Juillet 2009)

T'as essayé avec appleWorks ?


----------



## matt1704 (16 Juillet 2009)

oui bien sur, c'est le premier truc auquel j'ai pensé.


----------



## Invité (16 Juillet 2009)

Dans le vieux Word 5.1a il y a un Convertisseur MacWrite II


----------



## LC475 (16 Juillet 2009)

MacLink Plus ?


----------

